# Problema con LapTop.



## arg (Mar 15, 2011)

Saludos antes que nada. Tengo el siguiente problema

Con una portatil Acer Aspire 2920, resulta que le pusieron contraseña y no la recuerda quien se la puso, me la trajeron para arreglar dicho problema y nomas no puedo.

El problema es el siguiente el BIOS tiene contraseña por logica no puedo entrar al BIOS.

Pero eso no es todo al intentar cargar, el Disco Duro esta bloqueado por contraseña supongo que es la misma del Bios y antes de empezar el proceso de carga de Windows te pide la contraseña "Enter HDD User Password" y pues nada.

Quite el HD para respaldar informacion, pero igual esta bloqueado lo reconoce el Bios de otra PC pero igual el windows nunca lo ve sucede lo mismo con linux.

Agarre desarme el portatil para resetear el BIOS, no encontre un jumper como las de las pcs de escritorio, le quite la bateria del bios la deje unos 15 min, volvi armar y nada

no se le borro la contraseña.

Creen que tenga solucion esto o ya esta para la basura, lo siento por el dueño por que se queja a cada rato y casi quieres extrangular a su hijo, y la portatil esta casi nueva.

saludos


----------



## franciscovilla (Mar 18, 2011)

buenas priero es estraño que no encuetres el jump del cmos pero haslo otra vez desarma quita la pila pero en chufa la poratil a la corriente y intenta encenderla si es contraseña co esto resetea el cmos del bios cualquier cosaMejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Mauricio Almanza (Jul 1, 2011)

Seguro ya resolviste..pero para la próxima .
Presionando el boton de encendido durante unos 10 a 15 seg eso resetea la Bios sin necesidad de abrirlo...bueno eso funciona en varios equipos nose si en ese.

Buscando sobre eso encontré que se puede tambien con software. Mira este programa:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd


----------



## papirrin (Dic 4, 2015)

Bueno, revivo este tema porque tengo un caso similar de  PASSWORD con el disco duro de una Toshiba, y lo retomo porque las respuestas anteriores no son precisas, es cierto que como mencionan se resetea el BIOS, pero ya lo hice y  si se resetean todos los password de usuario pero el del disco duro no, como que esta grabado en el firmware o algo asi del disco duro, tampoco funciona formateandolo con ningun metodo cualquiera que sea ni a ningun nivel.

en algunos lugares incluso en servicio tecnico dicen que no es posible a menos que se vaya al lugar donde se compro, por el echo de que puede ser robada segun entiendo(en mi caso no lo es, es de mi hija), pero yo la compre en una tienda de computo patito.

bueno despues de los antecedentes, pregunto:
¿Se puede cambiar o borrar el BIOS del HDD con algun programa y borrar la password? 

si no...

¿Se puede poner otro disco duro en la misma laptop?, pregunto porque no se si estan enlazados los BIOS (o firmawares) y al ponerle un nuevo HDD no lo reconozca y ni para que lo compro.

Gracias


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Bueno, revivo este tema porque tengo un caso similar de  PASSWORD con el disco duro de una Toshiba, y lo retomo porque las respuestas anteriores no son precisas, es cierto que como mencionan se resetea el BIOS, pero ya lo hice y  si se resetean todos los password de usuario pero el del disco duro no, como que esta grabado en el firmware o algo asi del disco duro, tampoco funciona formateandolo con ningun metodo cualquiera que sea ni a ningun nivel.
> 
> en algunos lugares incluso en servicio tecnico dicen que no es posible a menos que se vaya al lugar donde se compro, por el echo de que puede ser robada segun entiendo(en mi caso no lo es, es de mi hija), pero yo la compre en una tienda de computo patito.
> 
> ...



el pasword esta almacenado en la memoria del Disco Duro, si colocas otro disco duro es un disco Virgen, no existe un enlace por pasword entre hardware y software, o por lo menos no en una computadora para civiles....


----------



## papirrin (Dic 4, 2015)

ok, me encontre esto de toshiba:


> Toshiba highly recommends the customer to fully understand what HDD Password is and once registered please keep your "PASSWORD" in a safe place.
> 
> 
> Summary:
> ...



asi que si no esta "enlazado" mejor compro otro HDD...


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> ok, me encontre esto de toshiba:
> 
> 
> asi que si no esta "enlazado" mejor compro otro HDD...



si;comento que las laptop toshiba tienen muchos resets y ese tipo de cosas, hay por cortocircuito y otros mas complicados, son buenos equipos de buena calidad  (PATROCINADO POR ... )


----------



## papirrin (Dic 4, 2015)

Pues lo malo de eso de los PASSWORDS y bloqueos por robo, es que o te roba un ladron o en este caso te "roba" TOSHIBA, el caso es que pierdas... en algunos comentarios dicen que si sacas el HDD y lo vuelves a meter automaticamente se SETEA un password que sepa dios cual sea... pero pues ni modo... como dicen por aca de todos modos Juan te llamas...


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2015)

malditos capitalistas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2015)

¿y con herramientas de linux no intentaste nada?
y no vale comprar otro disco roto roto,pero con la logica buena,,,,
intercambias las placas y a probar


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 5, 2015)

aveces el contenido dentro del disco es lo que vale.

yo intentaria entrar en modo RS232 en el disco duro y leer hojas rusas que luego suele ser asi.

lo del disco duro y el bios pues si, mi computadora amenazaba no cambiar discoduro ademas que su bios esta bloqueado al ser una compaq CQ43 no deja hacer nada mas que flashear la bios.

pero sorpresa le meti un disco duro y funciono.

lo del bloqueo no se si cambiando la tarjetita del disco duro por otra igual funcione , asi le hacia para reparar discos duros extintos IDE.

o almenos de encontrar la eeprom y tratar de borrarla


----------



## moler (Ene 10, 2016)

En muchos equipos, cuando la bios solicita un password de disco duro, ese password no se encuentra en la bios de la placa base, con lo cual no haremos nada, ni flasheando, ni reseteando ni reprogramando la bios de la placa, simplemente hay un codigo de eprom principal que va a solicitar esa clave bien a otra empron en la placa o bien a la empron del disco duro, ahora bien, debes encotrar la dirección de memoria en la cual se guarda esa clave y ponerla a cero, es decir "FF"
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Ene 10, 2016)

@moler  Hablan de la placa de lógica que lleva el disco duro, no de la placa base.

Saludos.


----------



## moler (Ene 10, 2016)

Tiago, yo hablo de las dos placas, una es la placa controladora el disco duro, es decir la placa electronica del HD, para los que no me hayan entendido voy a refinar un poco mi mensaje.

La placa base del portatil tiene una bios principal, en caso de llevar PCH puede tener dos chip de bios una de KBC y otra main bios de PCH o sistema, ademas de estas dos bios (eprom) en algunos equipos como HP hay otra eprom en esta misma placa, es una eprom de 128kb y esta guarda contraseñas de bios. En el caso de que no consigas borrar la password de una bios cuando la flasheas (reprogramas) es porque la bios no se guarda en la main bios, si no en la emprom de passwords.

Ahora por otra parte, tenemos el password de disco, que tambien es solicitado al inicio del equipo, pero esta bios no se puede borrar ni desde la main bios ni desde la eprom de password, ya que este password se aloja en la eprom del la placa del disco duro, en la cual tendremos que localizar la dirección de memoria donde esta el password, (hay varios metodos) y esa linea pasarla a cero, es decir "FF".

Un saludo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 10, 2016)

no manches esta bien revuelta tu explicacion solo tu y dios se entienden.

lo que medio entendi es que hay que localizar la eeprom del la placa del disco duro y/o borrarla.

o hacer una copia de esta tratar de desifrar o algo por el estilo.

respecto a la bios de la placa de la laptop o PC es muy facil solo quitas la bateria unos segundos y ya adios contraseña.


----------

